# [Game] Mafia - Round 3: Oh Hell No!



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 9, 2015)

This game will involve atleast 10 people (andand me, but don't count in this total). I, CIAwesome526, will be the narrator. Three people will be the mafia, one person will be the nurse, one person will be the detective, one person will be the vigilante, and the rest of the people will be the regular town residents. The objective of this game is to either have the mafia or the town people (the detective, the nurse, and the town residents) win. Each role will be randomly assigned withrandom.org, but nobody will know except the person that is that role. We start after we get 10 people, all who join after will be town residents, but may be assigned new role later on. Good luck 

Basic rundown of the game:

Everybody in the town will go to sleep and then the mafia wakes up (All three members of the mafia will be sent a PM and have to decide upon a person to kill). Then, the mafia goes to sleep. After that, the detective will wake up and has to tell me a person that they think is part of the mafia. Then, the mafia goes to sleep and the nurse wakes up. The nurse tells me a person that they want revive (The nurse can revive themself). Then the nurse goes to sleep and the detective wakes up. The detective chooses one person he thinks is in the mafia, whether based on logic or just a random guess. the he goes to sleep and the vigilante wakes up. The vigilante will be told who the detective thinks is a part of the mafia, the vigilante can listen and choose to kill that person, or he can choose someone else to kill that he thinks is in the mafia. After that, the morning comes and everybody will be told who got killed and everybody has to decide upon a person that they think is responsible for the murder, this person will be hung.

Participants:

CHLAMYDIAwesome69 (narrater)
Cream Pie
BinsKewl
ArduinoDelorian
[S]keven6969[/S] - Detective
CumTurista
P[S]otato Pentai (Clyde Mandelin)[/S] - Vigilante
RainbowErect69
Margeret
Oh and if you didn't know, the title is a reference to Sharknado 3.




Spoiler: Weirdness



I know it's weird, but I searched Google for the title just to copy and paste it that way I didn't type it. I found this as a sort of loophole for my 'no cussing on the internet' policy. Yes, weird, I am aware.

I also had to do this with ArnoDorian's nickname.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you STD.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Thank you STD.


No problem.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 10, 2015)

I WILL PLAY 2 DAY!


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 10, 2015)

I would like to play.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 10, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> I would like to play.


Let's play with each other


----------



## nxwing (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll join


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 10, 2015)

K I'll add everyone. We start at 10 people, but more can join after that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

What's ArnoDorian's nickname again? And what's ComeTurismO's new nick?


----------



## nxwing (Aug 10, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> K I'll add everyone. We start at 10 people, but more can join after that.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> What's ArnoDorian's nickname again? And what's ComeTurismO's new nick?


Mine is ArnoDickian while @ComeTurismO's new nickname is ComeTurista

I thought you were banned.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 10, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Mine is ArnoDickian while @ComeTurismO's new nickname is ComeTurista
> 
> I thought you were banned.


Ok. And no, I'm not banned


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2015)

I would like to join


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I would like to join


ok, Potato


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 15, 2015)

I'll join, too.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 15, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I'll join, too.


We need a nickname for you...


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Mine is ArnoDickian while @ComeTurismO's new nickname is ComeTurista
> 
> I thought you were banned.


*CumTurista


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *CumTurista


didnt he say his name is 'Comet' and 'Turismo' combined? so we must change his nickname to reflect that.

and what do you think would be a good nickname for @HaloEffect17


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 15, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> and what do you think would be a good nickname for @HaloEffect17


I'll think of one...  If anyone wants to chime in though, that's cool, too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Alright, I thought of some names here -- which one's the best? 

MassDefect
GetWreckt
HaloErect *LOL*
LowInfect
RogueSuspect


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I'll think of one...  If anyone wants to chime in though, that's cool, too.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


HaloErect is the best one imo


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 15, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> didnt he say his name is 'Comet' and 'Turismo' combined? so we must change his nickname to reflect that.


CosmoMachismo?
CosmoTurismo?
CosmoTittismo?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 15, 2015)

My name isn't actually pronounced "Come Turismo". It is "Comet Turismo" <-- Combining two famous vehicles in GTA IV.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> didnt he say his name is 'Comet' and 'Turismo' combined? so we must change his nickname to reflect that.
> 
> and what do you think would be a good nickname for @HaloEffect17


Nicknames can't change


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 15, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I'll think of one...  If anyone wants to chime in though, that's cool, too.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


HatErect69?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 15, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> HatErect69?


LOL, sure!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 15, 2015)

and should mine be CHLAMYDIAwesome666 instead CHLAMYDIAwesome69 since my username has 3 numbers?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> and should mine be CHLAMYDIAwesome666 instead CHLAMYDIAwesome69 since my username has 3 numbers?


CHLAMYDIAwesome699 


CIAwesome526 said:


> HatErect69?


RainbowErect69


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> CHLAMYDIAwesome699
> 
> RainbowErect69


This is going to be an interesting game of Mafia.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> CHLAMYDIAwesome699


*sigh* well, nicknames cant change! 



Cherry Pie said:


> RainbowErect69




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

did i invite everyone? who am i missing?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> This is going to be an interesting game of Mafia.


RainbowErect69 


CIAwesome526 said:


> *sigh* well, nicknames cant change!


Exactly.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 15, 2015)

WAIT! Wheres TheGayShow6969?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2015)

2Slack, shingles (herpes zoster), RevPokemans, and TheGayShow6969 your presence is needed.


CIAwesome526 said:


> WAIT! Wheres TheGayShow6969?!?!?!?!?!


VinsCool's nickname is BinsKewl.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> VinsCool's nickname is BinsKewl.


i changed it... its better now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

we need a nickname thread asap. should i..?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i changed it... its better now.


The a is capitalized in CumTurista.


CIAwesome526 said:


> we need a nickname thread asap. should i..?


Yes!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> The a is capitalized in CumTurista.!


i was talking about BinsFül and i did capitalize the a in the op.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i was talking about BinsFül and i did capitalize the a in the op.


It's just CumTurista, not CumTuristA


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> It's just CumTurista, not CumTuristA


im sorry! i did it o aaccident and kept it just now because i thought you were correcting me for some reason ill change it.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> im sorry! i did it o aaccident and kept it just now because i thought you were correcting me for some reason ill change it.


It's BinsKewl, not BinzFül


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> It's BinsKewl, BinzFül


but thats a change for the better.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ok, tell me if anything is missing

GBAtemp Nickname Day

I think GBAtemp should have a one day every year where users who agree have their usernames changed to their nicknames.

*Nicknames:*

CHLAMYDIAwesome69
Cream Pie
BinzFül
ArnoDickian
keven6969
CumTurista
Potato Pentai
RainbowErect69
2Slack
shingles (herpes zoster)
RevPokemans
TheGayShow6969


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> but thats a change for the better.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Nicknames can't be changed


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Nicknames can't be changed


Gerrr. What did you think of nickname thing.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Gerrr. What did you think of nickname thing.


Add GayFlare69 and make VinsCool's nickname BinsKewl


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> WAIT! Wheres TheGayShow6969?!?!?!?!?!


Ahem... It's *Refraction Ghoul*. so pls call me that. But still I'm 5busy7this.

TOO BUSY WITH:
Those anime I forgot about
Steins;Gate
School
Procrastination
"Baking a delicious pie" 
Thinking
Thinking of reasons to not play Mafia


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Ahem... It's *Refraction Ghoul*. so pls call me that. But still I'm 5busy7this.


Your nickname is TheGayShow6969.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Your nickname is Refraction Ghoul.


eat a cock


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

TheGayShow6969 said:


> eat a cock


It's difficult when it's stuck up your ass.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> It's difficult when it's stuck up my own ass.


pls fok of. okek?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> pls fok of. okek?


I love you.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I love you.


Love you too, but I can't have you anymore... I have type 3 diabetes...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 16, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Love you too, but I can't have you anymore... I have type 3 diabetes...


IS THAT LIFE THREATENING 2 DAY?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Love you too, but I can't have you anymore... I have type 3 diabetes...


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 16, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> IS THAT LIFE THREATENING 2 DAY?


It's life threatening AND death threatening...


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> It's life threatening AND death threatening...


Can you send me Vinny's nodes?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Can you send me Vinny's nodes?


Just for you in my expanding Hentai bookmark folder.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Just for you in my expanding Hentai bookmark folder.


I wrote that


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I wrote that


THAT'S WHY I SAVED IT IN MY HENTAI FOLDER


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> THAT'S WHY I SAVED IT IN MY HENTAI FOLDER


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>



nice meme


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 16, 2015)

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

CHLAMYDIAwesome69, I heard that you lived in Florida


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> CHLAMYDIAwesome69, I heard that you lived in Florida


whered you hear that?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> whered you hear that?


I faintly remember you mentioning the weather in Florida once.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I faintly remember you mentioning the weather in Florida once.


Vacation.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Vacation.


Oh


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Oh


I live near new York, both of my parents work there.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I live near new York, both of my parents work there.


Jackpot


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 17, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


damn you you memer


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 17, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> damn you you memer


Does this mean you'll play?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 17, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Does this mean you'll play?


No, it means stop calling me TheGayShow6969. It's both annoying and insensitive. (I've been made fun of for my name since the 2nd Grade.)


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 17, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> damn you you memer





TheGrayShow1467 said:


> No, it means stop calling me TheGayShow6969. It's both annoying and insensitive. (I've been made fun of for my name since the 2nd Grade.)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> No, it means stop calling me TheGayShow6969. It's both annoying and insensitive. (I've been made fun of for my name since the 2nd Grade.)


ARE YOU TRIGGERED YET?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 17, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *insert shitty video*





Tomato Hentai said:


> ARE YOU TRIGGERED YET?


Both of you, stop. You aren't helping.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 17, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ARE YOU TRIGGERED YET?










TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Both of you, stop. You aren't helping.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2015)

GUYZ IF THE GRAY SHOW DOESN'T LIKE HIS NICKNAME WE MUST RESPECT DAT 2 DAY. I LIKE HIM 2 DAY AND HE NEEDS TO STAY IN THE EOF


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> GUYZ IF THE GRAY SHOW DOESN'T LIKE HIS NICKNAME WE MUST RESPECT DAT 2 DAY. I LIKE HIM 2 DAY AND HE NEEDS TO STAY IN THE EOF


I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY, CUMTURSTA. I FEEL SO BAD FOR INSULTING HIM 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY, CUMTURSTA. I FEEL SO BAD FOR INSULTING HIM 2 DAY


I LOVE YOU 2 DAY, 2 MORROW, YESTER DAY, AND 4 EVER! 

@TheGrayShow1467 WILL YOU STAY 2 DAY?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 18, 2015)

THEGRAYSHOW1467, I <3 YOU 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY, CUMTURSTA. I FEEL SO BAD FOR INSULTING HIM 2 DAY


I DONT


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2015)

How I feel of @TheGrayShow1467 joining the EOF again:


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 18, 2015)

confirmed back once again to do a thing.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I DONT









ComeTurismO said:


> How I feel of @TheGrayShow1467 joining the EOF again:





TheGrayShow1467 said:


> confirmed back once again to do a thing.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 18, 2015)

Will this start soon or will this start soon TM?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 19, 2015)

Are we good to go?


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 19, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Are we good to go?


Soon™


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Soon™


Ok™


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 19, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Ok™


I think that we need 10 people to play, RainbowErect69.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 21, 2015)

Everyone here ask everyone you know to play. I am starting the game on Monday, even without 10 people.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 21, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Everyone here ask everyone you know to play. I am starting the game on Monday, even without 10 people.


----------



## Margen67 (Aug 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 22, 2015)

Margen67 said:


>


Margaret, play Mafia.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 22, 2015)

Does anybody want some weed?


----------



## Margen67 (Aug 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Does anybody want some weed?


Yeah, I need some for "medical reasons" 



Cherry Pie said:


> Margaret, play Mafia.


ok.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 22, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Yeah, I need some for "medical reasons"


Weed makes you fly


----------



## Margen67 (Aug 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Weed makes you fly


It's also legal (where I live) ~le edgy ~


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 22, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> It's also legal (where I live) ~le edgy ~


You live in Colorado


----------



## Margen67 (Aug 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You live in Colorado


No. Washington.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 22, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> No. Washington.


Jackpot


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 22, 2015)

Margeret is playing! we have 8 people, i think this is good enough to play, but im still waiting till monday so that we can possibly get more people.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Everyone here ask everyone you know to play. I am starting the game on Monday, even without 10 people.


Right when I get back. n o i c e
edit:
WAIT NO SHIT I THINK IT'S A DAY BEFORE I GET BACK


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 22, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Right when I get back. n o i c e
> edit:
> WAIT NO SHIT I THINK IT'S A DAY BEFORE I GET BACK


Tuesday?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Tuesday?


aye


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 22, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Margeret is playing! we have 8 people, i think this is good enough to play, but im still waiting till monday so that we can possibly get more people.


*Margaret


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

SIGN UP FOR KYT 2 DAY! VISIT ME SIGNATURE 2 NIGHT.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> SIGN UP FOR KYT 2 DAY! VISIT ME SIGNATURE 2 NIGHT.


do i have to sign up?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> do i have to sign up?


YUP. IF U WANT TO 2 NIGHT.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> YUP. IF U WANT TO 2 NIGHT.


So am I not hosting the next season?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> So am I not hosting the next season?


I SAID YOU WILL HOST KYT WHEN I RESIGN 2 DAY. I AM AVAILABLE 2 NIGHT.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I SAID YOU WILL HOST KYT WHEN I RESIGN 2 DAY. I AM AVAILABLE 2 NIGHT.


When will you resign?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> When will you resign?


WHEN I AM INACTIVE 2 DAY. I WILL CONTINUE MY JOB UNTIL I CANNOT DO IT 2 DAY!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> WHEN I AM INACTIVE 2 DAY. I WILL CONTINUE MY JOB UNTIL I CANNOT DO IT 2 DAY!


WHEN WILL YOU BE PULLING A DARKFLARE 2 DAY?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> WHEN WILL YOU BE PULLING A DARKFLARE 2 DAY?


WHEN I GET TO THAT POINT WHEN SCHOOL STARTS, AND IM LIKE "THAT IS IT 2 DAY. FUCK GBATEMP 2 DAY. SCHOOL WORK IS IMPORTANT 2 NIGHT." 2'DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> WHEN I GET TO THAT POINT WHEN SCHOOL STARTS, AND IM LIKE "THAT IS IT 2 DAY. FUCK GBATEMP 2 DAY. SCHOOL WORK IS IMPORTANT 2 NIGHT." 2'DAY


OK 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> WHEN I GET TO THAT POINT WHEN SCHOOL STARTS, AND IM LIKE "THAT IS IT 2 DAY. FUCK GBATEMP 2 DAY. SCHOOL WORK IS IMPORTANT 2 NIGHT." 2'DAY


So you will stop in a few weeks?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> OK 2 DAY


BUT I WILL BE 3% ACTIVE 2 DAY! I AM LIKELY 2 CUM ON TIMEZ FOR LIEK 5 - 10 MINZ 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> So you will stop in a few weeks?


MAYBE 2 DAY.N


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> BUT I WILL BE 3% ACTIVE 2 DAY! I AM LIKELY 2 CUM ON TIMEZ FOR LIEK 5 - 10 MINZ 2 DAY


YAY 2 DAY!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> MAYBE 2 DAY.N


WILL MISS YOU 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> WILL MISS YOU 2 DAY


FINALLY YOU USE "2 DAY" 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> FINALLY YOU USE "2 DAY" 2 DAY


YAH 2 DAY. I WAS TRYING TO HOLD IT IN 2 DAY BUT I COULD'NT 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> YAH 2 DAY. I WAS TRYING TO HOLD IT IN 2 DAY BUT I COULD'NT 2 DAY.


YAY 2 DAY!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> YAY 2 DAY!


EWW EMOJI 2 DAY. ARE YOU ON IPHONE 2 DAY?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> EWW EMOJI 2 DAY. ARE YOU ON IPHONE 2 DAY?


IPAD MINI 2 DAY.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> IPAD MINI 2 DAY.


APPLE IS GROSS, I USE AN HTC ONE AND SURFACE PRO 2 DAY. SORRY 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> APPLE IS GROSS, I USE AN HTC ONE AND SURFACE PRO 2 DAY. SORRY 2 DAY


IOS IS BETTER 2 DAY!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> IOS IS BETTER 2 DAY!


YOU ARE WRONG 2 DAY, I WAS LIKE THE BIGGEST APPLE FANBOY LIKE A YEAR AGO, THEN I WANTED THE MOST POWERFUL PHONE I CAN GET, AND APPLES WERE WAY SUBPAR TO ANDROID 2 DAY. SO I TRIED AN ANDROID 2 DAY, AND NOT ONLY IS IT MORE POWERFUL, BUT IT IS JUST WAY BETTER 2 DAY. PLEASE UNDERSTAND 2 DAY(TM)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> YOU ARE WRONG 2 DAY, I WAS LIKE THE BIGGEST APPLE FANBOY LIKE A YEAR AGO, THEN I WANTED THE MOST POWERFUL PHONE I CAN GET, AND APPLES WERE WAY SUBPAR TO ANDROID 2 DAY. SO I TRIED AN ANDROID 2 DAY, AND NOT ONLY IS IT MORE POWERFUL, BUT IT IS JUST WAY BETTER 2 DAY. PLEASE UNDERSTAND 2 DAY(TM)


YOU ARE WRONG 2 DAY. ANDROIDS BATTERY SUCK 2 DAY. THEY ARE COMPLICATED 2 DAY. IOS AND APPLE FTW 2 DAY.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> YOU ARE WRONG 2 DAY. ANDROIDS BATTERY SUCK 2 DAY. THEY ARE COMPLICATED 2 DAY. IOS AND APPLE FTW 2 DAY.


THERE ARE SO MANY ANDROIDS 2 DAY, SOME HAVE BETTER BATTERIES THAN IPHONES (NOT THE IPAD THO 2 DAY, THEIR BATTERY IS PRTTY GOOD 2 DAY). ALSO THEY ARENOT MUCHMORE COMPLICATED AND UNLESS YOU MAKE THEM COMPLICATED 2 DAY. IF YOU HAVE ANY COMPUTER KNWLEDGE THEY ARE SUPER EASY TO CONTROLL, AND YOU CAN DO ALL KINDS OF COOL STUFF 2 DAY. ANDROID FTW 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> APPLE IS GROSS, I USE AN HTC ONE AND SURFACE PRO 2 DAY. SORRY 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Whats your opinion on iphone vs. android... Cream Pie


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Whats your opinion on iphone vs. android... Cream Pie


IOS FTW 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> IOS FTW 2 DAY



gross

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

name something iphone has that android doesnt.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> gross
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> name something iphone has that android doesnt.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *LEL Image*


LOL. i like images made by apple fanboys, their funny and unrealistically fake.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






Larry Page
Computer Scientist
Lawrence "Larry" Page is an American computer scientist and internet entrepreneur who co-founded Google Inc. with Sergey Brin, and will be the future CEO of the proposed conglomerate, Alphabet Inc.Wikipedia
Born: March 26, 1973 (age 42), East Lansing, MI
Height: 5' 11"
Net worth: 29.2 billion USD (2015)
Spouse: Lucinda Southworth (m. 2007)
Organizations founded: Google, Singularity University
Education: East Lansing High School (1987–1991), More


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> LOL. i like images made by apple fanboys, their funny and unrealistically fake.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I actually like iOS and Android


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I actually like iOS and Android


i guess thats okay...


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i guess thats okay...


Of course it is


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> THERE ARE SO MANY ANDROIDS 2 DAY, SOME HAVE BETTER BATTERIES THAN IPHONES (NOT THE IPAD THO 2 DAY, THEIR BATTERY IS PRTTY GOOD 2 DAY). ALSO THEY ARENOT MUCHMORE COMPLICATED AND UNLESS YOU MAKE THEM COMPLICATED 2 DAY. IF YOU HAVE ANY COMPUTER KNWLEDGE THEY ARE SUPER EASY TO CONTROLL, AND YOU CAN DO ALL KINDS OF COOL STUFF 2 DAY. ANDROID FTW 2 DAY.


THAT IS IT 2 DAY. *COMETURISMO SHANKS CHLAMYDIAWESOME526 2 DAY*


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> THAT IS IT 2 DAY. *COMETURISMO SHANKS CHLAMYDIAWESOME526 2 DAY*


*CHLAMYDIAWESOME526 CRIES*
WHY CUMTURISTA! WHYYYY?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> *CHLAMYDIAWESOME526 CRIES*
> WHY CUMTURISTA! WHYYYY?


I MAD AT YOU FOR NOT SUPPORTING APPLE 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> THAT IS IT 2 DAY. *COMETURISMO SHANKS CHLAMYDIAWESOME526 2 DAY*


*CUMTURISTA


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *CUMTURISTA


THANK YOU 4 CORRECTING ME 2 DAY!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> THANK YOU 4 CORRECTING ME 2 DAY!


YOU'RE WELCOME OBAMA 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> YOU'RE WELCOME OBAMA 2 DAY


THANK YOU 4 THE YOU'RE WELCOME 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I MAD AT YOU FOR NOT SUPPORTING APPLE 2 DAY


I'm sorry, it's really nothing to get mad over. Apple is good at some things, Android is Vetter at others. I prefer having fun nodding my phone and running powerful emulators, some people may like a cleaner interface that has good free business apps that don't glitch as much as a Google app may (since Google apps always seems to be in their beta stage, but that may just be because I opted into the beta of there apps :3.) I prefer Android, you prefer Apple, that's fine with me.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I'm sorry, it's really nothing to get mad over. Apple is good at some things, Android is Vetter at others. I prefer having fun nodding my phone and running powerful emulators, some people may like a cleaner interface that has good free business apps that don't glitch as much as a Google app may (since Google apps always seems to be in their beta stage, but that may just be because I opted into the beta of there apps :3.) I prefer Android, you prefer Apple, that's fine with me.


I AM NOT BEING SERIOUS 2 2 DAY. I HOPED WE CAN BE HILARIOUS 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I AM NOT BEING SERIOUS 2 2 DAY. I HOPED WE CAN BE HILARIOUS 2 DAY


OK 2 DAY. JUST MAKING SURE 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> OK 2 DAY. JUST MAKING SURE 2 DAY.


START THIS GAME 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> START THIS GAME 2 DAY.


He died of chlamydia. Please Understand™.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> He died of chlamydia. Please Understand.


I AM SAD 2 DAY BECAUSE YOU ARE ACTING LIKE YOUR FATHER 2 DAY!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I AM SAD 2 DAY BECAUSE YOU ARE ACTING LIKE YOUR FATHER 2 DAY!


HOW DO YOU KNOW MY FATHER 2 DAY?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> HOW DO YOU KNOW MY FATHER 2 DAY?


HE WAS MEAN 2 ME 10 YEARS AGO 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> HE WAS MEAN 2 ME 10 YEARS AGO 2 DAY


DON'T TALK ABOUT MY DAD 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> DON'T TALK ABOUT MY DAD 2 DAY


I WAS MAKING A REFERENCE TO THE PLAY 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I WAS MAKING A REFERENCE TO THE PLAY 2 DAY


I KNEW THAT 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I KNEW THAT 2 DAY


OK 2 DAY. JUST MAKING SURE 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> OK 2 DAY. JUST MAKING SURE 2 DAY.


I CAN'T FIND THE TEMPLATE TO CRAZY OBAMA 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I CAN'T FIND THE TEMPLATE TO CRAZY OBAMA 2 DAY


I THINK VINNY GAVE IT ON HIS THREAD 2 NIGHT.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I THINK VINNY GAVE IT ON HIS THREAD 2 NIGHT.


THAT'S THE ONE WITH A CRATER IN THE HEAD 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> THAT'S THE ONE WITH A CRATER IN THE HEAD 2 DAY


YOU CAN MAKE YOUR OWN CRAZY OBAMA 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> YOU CAN MAKE YOUR OWN CRAZY OBAMA 2 DAY


SOMEONE USED MY 2 DAY TREND ON TWITTER 2 DAY!


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'M WAITING FOR A PM TO BEGIN MAFIA 2 DAY. VERY ANXIOUS TO PLAY 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> SOMEONE USED MY 2 DAY TREND ON TWITTER 2 DAY!


IT WASN'T IN CAPS 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> IT WASN'T IN CAPS 2 DAY


 I KNOW 2 DAY. VERY SAD 2 DAY. BUT HALF CREDIT 2 DAY.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 26, 2015)

We start in seven minutes sending out roles now.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 26, 2015)

WHY DOESNT VIPERA HAVE A NICKNAME 2 DAY? CAN IT BE VIBRATE-A 2 DAY?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 26, 2015)

is 


ComeTurismO said:


> WHY DOESNT VIPERA HAVE A NICKNAME 2 DAY? CAN IT BE VIBRATE-A 2 DAY?


he playing?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 26, 2015)

THE GAME STARTS 2 DAY! SOME PEOPLE REPORTED A BIG WHITE VAN 2 DAY. IT LOOK LIKE THIS 2 DAY:


 
EVERYONE GO TO SLEEP AND BE CAREFUL 2 DAY.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

MAFIA WAKE UP 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 26, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> is
> 
> he playing?


NO 2 DAY. BUT IT WAS A WONDERED THOUGHT 2 NIGHT.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 26, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> THE GAME STARTS 2 DAY! SOME PEOPLE REPORTED A BIG WHITE VAN 2 DAY. IT LOOK LIKE THIS 2 DAY:
> View attachment 23992
> EVERYONE GO TO SLEEP AND BE CAREFUL 2 DAY.
> 
> ...


I AM LAUGHING 2 DAY.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 26, 2015)

It is finally starting.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 26, 2015)

This thread made me laught a lot 2 night


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 26, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> THE GAME STARTS 2 DAY! SOME PEOPLE REPORTED A BIG WHITE VAN 2 DAY. IT LOOK LIKE THIS 2 DAY:
> View attachment 23992
> EVERYONE GO TO SLEEP AND BE CAREFUL 2 DAY.
> 
> ...







VinsCool said:


> This thread made me laught a lot 2 night


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 26, 2015)

It seems @ArnoDorian has not noticed this has started, interesting. Maybe he is a mafia and he is the reason the murders haven't started, but then how do I know this information. Maybe I am a mafia member trying to put the blame on the innocent.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 26, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> It seems @ArnoDorian has not noticed this has started, interesting. Maybe he is a mafia and he is the reason the murders haven't started, but then how do I know this information. Maybe I am a mafia member trying to put the blame on the innocent.


----------



## Margen67 (Aug 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 27, 2015)

Margen67 said:


>


----------



## Margen67 (Aug 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472033/


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 27, 2015)

MAFIA GO 2 SLEEP 2 NITE. NURSE WAKE UP 2 NITE.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

NURSE GO 2 SLEEP 2 NITE. DETECTIVE WAKE UP 2 NITE.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 27, 2015)

DETECTIVE GO 2 SLEEP 2 DAY. VIGILANATE WAKE UP 2 DAY.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 27, 2015)

EVERYONE WAKE UP 2 DAY. 

LAST NIGHT TRAGEDY STRUCK 2 DAY. THE DETEXTIVE WAS OUT DETECTING AND HE SAID "CHERRY PIE MUST BE IN THE MAFIA 2 DAY". SO HE TOLD THE VIGILANTE WHO LAYED OUT SOME CHERRY ON ARNODORIANS LAWN 2 DAY. AND THE CHERRY PIE SHOWED UP AND BEGAN TO EAT THE PIE 2 DAY WHEN THE VIGILANTE JUMPED OUT OF THE BUSHES AND STABBED CHERRY PIE TO DEATH ON ARNODORIANS LAWN 2 DAY. THE VIGILANTE LEFT 2 DAY, BUT THE DETWCTIVE WHO HAD SECRETLY BEEN WATCHING HAD STAYED 2 DAY. AND SUDDENLY THE NURSE HEALED CHERRY PIE 2 DAY! A WHITE VAN APPEARED AND DROVE TOWARDS ARNODORIANS LAWN 2 DAY. THE MAFIA JUMPED OUT AND GRABBED THE DETECTIVE HIDING BEHIND THE BUSH 2 DAY AND USED HIS 'GBAtemp4i plus XL Deluxe ONE Lite EOF Edition' (BUY ONE NOW 2 DAY!) AND BLEW UP KEVEN6969 USING THE BUILT IN LASER 2 DAY! BE CAREFUL 2 NITE EVERYONE.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> EVERYONE WAKE UP 2 DAY.
> 
> LAST NIGHT TRAGEDY STRUCK 2 DAY. THE DETEXTIVE WAS OUT DETECTING AND HE SAID "CHERRY PIE MUST BE IN THE MAFIA 2 DAY". SO HE TOLD THE VIGILANTE WHO LAYED OUT SOME CHERRY ON ARNODORIANS LAWN 2 DAY. AND THE CHERRY PIE SHOWED UP AND BEGAN TO EAT THE PIE 2 DAY WHEN THE VIGILANTE JUMPED OUT OF THE BUSHES AND STABBED CHERRY PIE TO DEATH ON ARNODORIANS LAWN 2 DAY. THE VIGILANTE LEFT 2 DAY, BUT THE DETWCTIVE WHO HAD SECRETLY BEEN WATCHING HAD STAYED 2 DAY. AND SUDDENLY THE NURSE HEALED CHERRY PIE 2 DAY! A WHITE VAN APPEARED AND DROVE TOWARDS ARNODORIANS LAWN 2 DAY. THE MAFIA JUMPED OUT AND GRABBED THE DETECTIVE HIDING BEHIND THE BUSH 2 DAY AND USED HIS 'GBAtemp4i plus XL Deluxe ONE Lite EOF Edition' (BUY ONE NOW 2 DAY!) AND BLEW UP KEVEN6969 USING THE BUILT IN LASER 2 DAY! BE CAREFUL 2 NITE EVERYONE.


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 2 DAY! YOU MADE ME LAUGH 2 NIGHT. HAPPY THAT KEVEN6969 IS DEAD 2 DAY!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh yeah...
EVERYONE GO 2 SLEEP 2 day.
MAFIA WAKE UP 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 27, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Oh yeah...
> EVERYONE GO 2 SLEEP 2 day.
> MAFIA WAKE UP 2 DAY.


NOBODY WAS HANGED 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> NOBODY WAS HANGED 2 DAY


OH SHIT, I DIDN'T EVEN REALIZE 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 27, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> OH SHIT, I DIDN'T EVEN REALIZE 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2015)

https://strawpoll.me/5333247


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 28, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> https://strawpoll.me/5333247


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 28, 2015)

if we hang people we will have to many deaths per round.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 28, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


>


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 1, 2015)

What happened?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> What happened?


I WOULD LIKE 2 PLAY THIS 2 DAY BUT CHLAMYDIAWESOME69 IS BEING CHLAMYDIAWESLACK69


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 1, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I WOULD LIKE 2 PLAY THIS 2 DAY BUT CHLAMYDIAWESOME69 IS BEING CHLAMYDIAWESLACK69


HE IS A SHITTY NARRATOR 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> HE IS A SHITTY NARRATOR 2 DAY


I KNOW 2 DAY. VERY SAD ABOUT THAT 2 DAY.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 2, 2015)

im just waiting for the stupid mafia to choose who to kill! i have reminded them twice i think.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> im just waiting for the stupid mafia to choose who to kill! i have reminded them twice i think.


KICK THEIR ASSES 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 2, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> im just waiting for the stupid mafia to choose who to kill! i have reminded them twice i think.


I THOUGHT THAT YOU WERE SLACKING 2 DAY. I'M SORRY 2 DAY


----------



## nxwing (Sep 2, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> It seems @ArnoDorian has not noticed this has started, interesting. Maybe he is a mafia and he is the reason the murders haven't started, but then how do I know this information. Maybe I am a mafia member trying to put the blame on the innocent.


My latest blog explains everything


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 9, 2015)

Whoops forgot about this... O.o

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Well... I guess mafia go 2 sleep. Nurse wake up...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 9, 2015)

Nurse go 2 sleep. Vigilante wake up.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 9, 2015)

Everyone wake up. 
Okay. Last night, our vigilante, Clyde Mandelin, was searching for clues as to who killed the detective. On ArnoDorians lawn, Clyde found a feather. "A feather! There is only one creature who could leave a feather at the crime scene!... And that person is..... Cherry pie! Only cherry pies are capable of dropping their feathers!" Cherry pie just happened to be on he lawn that night when Clyde tried to kill him! But Cherry pie was miraculously healed by vinscools noodz hanging off of the Mafias white van. The mafia stepped out of the van and walked up to Clyde Mandelin and shoved flash drives filled with vinny's noods down her throat. She started to choke, but the mafia had realized their mistake... They had just lost most of vinny's noods! So the mafia leader shoved an explosive sausage in Clyde's ear which blew off her head, giving the mafia access to the flash drive filled throat. Once the mafia had removed the drives they all started to load all 453 64gb drives filled with noods into the van. All that was left was to hide the evidence. The mafia leader had thought of an extremely clever disguise for the body. The mafia got into the van as the leader carefully slipped a lamp shade onto clyde's neck hole. The next morning arnodorian stepped onto his lawn, not noticing a thing.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2015)

RIP POTATO PENTAI


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> RIP POTATO PENTAI


WHY DO YOU USE SO MANY EMOJIS


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> WHY DO YOU USE SO MANY EMOJIS


I DON'T KNOW 2 NIGHT


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I DON'T KNOW 2 NIGHT


IOS EMOJIS LOOK LIKE SHIT 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> IOS EMOJIS LOOK LIKE SHIT 2 DAY


TRUE TRUE 2. DAY'


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 9, 2015)

cherry pie keeps getting himself revived, he is either the nurse or the actual nurse just keeps believing he is not a mafia.

arno however realy does seem as a mafia, he is also capable of droping feathers.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> cherry pie keeps getting himself revived, he is either the nurse or the actual nurse just keeps believing he is not a mafia.
> 
> arno however realy does seem as a mafia, he is also capable of droping feathers.


Ghosts can't talk


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Ghosts can't talk


Yes they can. They just usually say "BOO!"


----------



## nxwing (Sep 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> arno however realy does seem as a mafia, he is also capable of droping feathers.


What? I shit feathers now?


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 9, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Yes they can. They just usually say "BOO!"


I knew you were mafia


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I knew you were mafia


I'm the narrator


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Yes they can. They just usually say "BOO!"


boo?


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 9, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I'm the narrator


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 9, 2015)

Okay. So now that we have no non-mafia members capable of killing the mafia we will start hanging people. But it will only be open to townspeople.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 9, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Okay. So now that we have no non-mafia members capable of killing the mafia we will start hanging people. But it will only be open to townspeople.


It was nice knowing you and the chlamydia that you transmit.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gather round people! It's almost time for the hanging!
A recent poll shows that people think Cherry pie Is in fact NOT innocent and he should be hanged. 
Meet at ArnoDorians house in two hours.





Okay, thank you everyone for showing up. Cherry pie will now be hung.

*cherry pie screams as he suffocates*

Oh. This wasn't a very good idea... There is crust and cherries EVERYWHERE.

Commence the clean up song!






Finally! The cherries have been cleaned! They are now all in a pile in Arnodorians lawn as opposed to spread out over the lawn. Remember kids... Always keep lawns full of dead people clean!


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 10, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Gather round people! It's almost time for the hanging!
> A recent poll shows that people think Cherry pie Is in fact NOT innocent and he should be hanged.
> Meet at ArnoDorians house in two hours.
> 
> ...


Where is the poll? ._.

I told you folks that CHLAMYDIAwesome69 is part of the mafia.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 10, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Where is the poll? ._.
> 
> I told you folks that CHLAMYDIAwesome69 is part of the mafia.


I explained it. The townspeople already voted.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 10, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I explained it. The townspeople already voted.


They did?


----------



## nxwing (Sep 10, 2015)

Y do ppl always die on my lawn?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Y do ppl always die on my lawn?


why not, amirite?


----------



## nxwing (Sep 10, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> why not, amirite?


Y not on ur lawn, amirite?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Y not on ur lawn, amirite?


sure, i love having corpses on my lawn.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 10, 2015)

I AM SAD THAT CHERRY PIE IS DEAD 2 NIGHT!


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 10, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Y do ppl always die on my lawn?


I died in your bed


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 28, 2015)

What happened with this?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 28, 2015)

i keep forgetting. everyone go 2 sleep!


----------

